# Amazon driver throwing packages



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I've done it to get it onto a enclosed balcony since it was the only safe place to leave the package.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Have done it to get a package over a fence and past a dog or five.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Lol. I’ve done something similar. Even the instructions said to throw it over the gate.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

If you don't want it thrown, order something heavier. 

I never throw bags of dog food... all others fair game.


----------



## Flexist (Jul 29, 2017)

Rofl.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

Love it. I had to laugh. What do they expect, for you to deal with that happy dog and waste all that time climbing stairs?


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

jester121 said:


> If you don't want it thrown, order something heavier.
> 
> I never throw bags of dog food... all others fair game.


...or explicitly say not to in the customer delivery notes. Lol


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Cynergie said:


> ...or explicitly say not to in the customer delivery notes. Lol


Yeah, that's as useful as Fragile stamped on a UPS box. (i.e. "don't do it")


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

I actually had a lady today who claims to have video'd me and gotten my license plate because I was "throwing boxes" and she "hoped there was nothing fragile in them". I might have dropped them a few inches, true... but in the year and a half doing this I think I've ever recieved two emails about 'mishandling a package'.


----------



## Peteza34 (Mar 18, 2018)

Gotta keep that success rate up


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Also I refuse to drive back to that warehouse. I ain't getting paid to drive back.

I also was afraid that was me.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

TheWanderer said:


> Also I refuse to drive back to that warehouse. I ain't getting paid to drive back.
> 
> I also was afraid that was me.


You are paid to drive back. As long as your block hasn't gone past the duration, you're getting paid for it. Even if it goes past, you can email support to extended your block length and get paid.

I suspect that there will be more deactivations for failure to return packages in a timely manner.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> You are paid to drive back. As long as your block hasn't gone past the duration, you're getting paid for it. Even if it goes past, you can email support to extended your block length and get paid.
> 
> I suspect that there will be more deactivations for failure to return packages in a timely manner.


Flex drivers are NOT paid past their blocks. At least not in SoCal. The service rep actually said to just return any packages back to the warehouse that you didn't deliver in the alloted time. That in itself is a bad idea though.


----------

